
CSS API Client – The power of Algolia distilled into a single .css file - kostarelo
https://community.algolia.com/algoliasearch-client-css/
======
bryanrasmussen
aw hell, it's international internet stupid day again. Has it really been a
year, seems like just yesterday I was being irritated by some unnecessary
'joke'

